# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lymfeklieren / klieren

## Kimjohn8496

Al eeuwenlang heb ik in staat geweest om de lymfeklieren te voelen in mijn nek en in de buurt van de lies, zag ik een hematoloog, die zei dat ik was gewoon ondergewicht dat is waarom ik kon voelen.
Maar onlangs ik kan meer voelen, ik voel kleine knobbeltjes in mijn arm, oksel, borsten en zelfs mijn maag. Zijn deze lymfeklieren of niet? Ik probeerde googlen, maar ik ben niet zeker. Ik weet niet of naar de dokter weer te zien als mijn bloed resultaten van twee weken geleden was prima en ik wil geen tijd verspillen als het niets is. Ik weet niet precies wat je moet echt doen, is het maar omdat ik gewicht verloor toen ik niet echt willen een dokter te zien en het hele 'je bent te mager' lezing te hebben.

----------


## pruts

Ik zou toch effe gaan, als je niet gerust bent mag je dat gerust zeggen. Ik had een tijdje geleden heel veel lanst van blauwe plekken, de psychiater had men stolling en vitamines onderzocht in't gedacht dat het wel aan te weinig eten zou liggen. Niets gevonden, ik ga van de week naar men huisarts met dezelfde klacht en die vind een erfelijke stollingsziekte. Soms verklaren artsen te snel dat et tussen je oren zit terwijl dat niet altijd zo hoeft te zijn. 
Volg je instinct en als je ongerust bent dan moet je om zekerheid vragen. Er is niets zo vervelend als in onzekerheid te blijven. 
Sterkte!

xx

----------

